# Mac software /cnc



## woodblock (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey i am back, ok i was thinking about the Carvwright ,to much $$$ for me , but while i was lookin aoround out there in internet land i saw cnc kits , they are smal about the size of a desk top printer ( give or take ) about 300 to 400 , so i said this is for me!
But here is my problem I am mac dont even try to convert me ,I had 1 pc in my life and GOT RID OF IT! sorry pc guys I AM Mac ! Ok now that i have seen the cnc I wish i 
had the old pc with xp, is there someone out there that nows were to find Mac software for a cnc? PLESE help


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

woodblock said:


> Hey i am back, ok i was thinking about the Carvwright ,to much $$$ for me , but while i was lookin aoround out there in internet land i saw cnc kits , they are smal about the size of a desk top printer ( give or take ) about 300 to 400 , so i said this is for me!
> But here is my problem I am mac dont even try to convert me ,I had 1 pc in my life and GOT RID OF IT! sorry pc guys I AM Mac ! Ok now that i have seen the cnc I wish i
> had the old pc with xp, is there someone out there that nows were to find Mac software for a cnc? PLESE help


My son and I WERE devoted Mac users, but with the building of our CNC we had to get a PC. It seems the Mac has been bypassed as far as decent programs compatible with CNC. Even when we used the Macs (before CNC) we still used a PC for our firewall and archives. It seems Mac has its uses but PC rules the program world.

BTW the new Windows 7 is quite nice and has similar features to the Mac,,,,, not as good for what I liked in the Mac but very well done. I think you will find that you will have to break down in the end.  

Good luck on your quest!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm not all that literate on CNC's but I thought most drawing programs would put out a file type that cnc's could read? DXF maybe?


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

jschaben said:


> I'm not all that literate on CNC's but I thought most drawing programs would put out a file type that cnc's could read? DXF maybe?


We could not run our CNC on a Mac. We used Mach3 and several different CAD programs that all seemed to run on a windows based software. 

The Mac operating system is Unix based but it is designed for the Mac hardware. I think you will find most decent CAD programs run off of windows based software. That darn DOS. 

We do use Lynix for our firewall and archives on a PC. Mac's are great don't get me wrong but we could not find a solution.

Just what I have found since CNC started, but in this day and age I stand to be corrected.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

I'm Not trying to convert you but why not buy a use PC for 50.oo at the Good Will store and just use it for the CNC machine..I don't see the big deal.. 

=======



woodblock said:


> Hey i am back, ok i was thinking about the Carvwright ,to much $$$ for me , but while i was lookin aoround out there in internet land i saw cnc kits , they are smal about the size of a desk top printer ( give or take ) about 300 to 400 , so i said this is for me!
> But here is my problem I am mac dont even try to convert me ,I had 1 pc in my life and GOT RID OF IT! sorry pc guys I AM Mac ! Ok now that i have seen the cnc I wish i
> had the old pc with xp, is there someone out there that nows were to find Mac software for a cnc? PLESE help


----------



## woodblock (Sep 23, 2010)

That is just what i was thinkin , Thank's everbody keep on carving


----------



## DGK (Oct 8, 2010)

There was some discussion about this topic at the url listed below.... it might be a good place to do some follow-up with the original posters there.

macintouch.com/readerreports/cad/topic3308.html


----------



## woodblock (Sep 23, 2010)

That page was great , it gave me hope for the Mac


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

that is not possible --you will have to install vmware and run win xp virtual for the cnc stuff ,its quite easy and works perfectly


----------



## Sutherland Guitars (Mar 11, 2012)

woodblock said:


> Hey i am back, ok i was thinking about the Carvwright ,to much $$$ for me , but while i was lookin aoround out there in internet land i saw cnc kits , they are smal about the size of a desk top printer ( give or take ) about 300 to 400 , so i said this is for me!
> But here is my problem I am mac dont even try to convert me ,I had 1 pc in my life and GOT RID OF IT! sorry pc guys I AM Mac ! Ok now that i have seen the cnc I wish i
> had the old pc with xp, is there someone out there that nows were to find Mac software for a cnc? PLESE help


Hello. I'm new to CNC Router's. I have a Mac and I use Parallel's Desktop 7 for Mac and Windows 7 Home Premium. The program I am running is BobCad Cam V24, and so far no problems with running the software.


----------



## barking spider (Dec 26, 2010)

I see you have two choices.
1. Run Boot Camp or Parallels on the Mac and run Windows as a virtual machine. My home inspection software will only run on Windows, so I use Parallels and XP and its runs perfect.
2. Buy a cheap Windows laptop and be done. I've seen some pretty good ones for $100 on Craigslist.


----------



## Sutherland Guitars (Mar 11, 2012)

Exactly. I saw a decent laptop, new, at Best Buy this week for around $300.00. Which is about the same cost as buying the needed software for the Mac.


----------



## ecouteuse (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm curios -- this thread was opened back in 2010 and only updated in 2012 - have there been any advances in the Mac software side for CNC machines? i don't want to have to run parallels, but I will if I absolutely must.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

There are a few web-based programs in which you can draw up and create toolpaths, then send them to a CNC connected over USB. As far as I know you just need a web browser. Chrome or Firefox: https://github.com/synthetos/TinyG/wiki/Chilipeppr for viewing and sending tool paths to your CNC. 

Easel: https://www.inventables.com/technologies/easel. A bit simplistic in what it can do, it is improving every week it seems. Does let you draw up AND create toolpaths for cutting on one of the CNCs that Inventables sells. 

4D


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Autodesk Fusion360 has a Mac version.


----------



## ecouteuse (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you, 4DThinking and bgriggs.

The Autodesk Fusion sounds more sophisticated and more what I'm looking for. The project includes importing intricate designs from Photoshop and then cutting them onto aluminum or hard foam (not sure of its name). 

I'll check both out.


----------



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

I hate to say it because I'm a Mac fanboy too, but Windows does rule the roost in the CNC programming world. I've done IT support with Smartcam, Mastercam, Camax, and Catia back in the day. The only ones I've seen run on UNIX were Catia and Camax and they were running on IBM and Silicon Graphics engineering workstations. Everything was transitioning to Windows NT back then, even the Catia which costs a fortune per seat. I don't think anyone in their right mind will be using Catia for woodworking nor Camax though I'm not even sure they're still in business.

I plan on using a windows machine with Windows 7, SP1 with all updates turned off. No wifi, or internet access either. I'll turn it onto the internet only to do CAD/CAM software updates if needed but that's it. The Parallels on your mac is an option too with the same caveats. For backup use a portable USB drive to keep everything safe. If you go the Parallels route it's literally as easy as flicking a switch to turn on Time Machine and your whole Mac is backed up every hour once the initial backup is done.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

That was something about Apple OS from the beginning, they focused on graphics and Microsoft went for math. The method of coding mathematics on an Apple and Microsoft/Unix products is different. I'm not sure if it is practical or not, but it doesn't seem the CAD or Math software products are written for Apple. 

At one time I had an Apple Lisa and IBM desktop both on my desk for Defense Contract proposal writing. The Apple produced awesome written proposals (this was before electronic submitting or PDF was common). The data and math based information was required in DOS.

Bottom line, Apple rocks at graphics, where Microsoft/Unix are an also ran. For the math geeks (CAD) it is Microsoft/Unix. Right tool for the right job.

Steve.


----------

